# I can't get a refund or replacement



## Joliefan (Jul 28, 2016)

I bought this kindle 7 5th gen a few years back when it first came out. The display is flickering sometimes. I have not tried to get a refund or replacement Because the warranty is old and my receipt is old too. What can I do?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Standard things to try: restart via the menu, or by holding the power button 30 to 40 seconds until the kindle restarts. 

Amazon will replace defective units without much difficulty if it's still under warranty. But even if it's not, they have been known to offer decent discounts on a replacement unit if you're willing to send the faulty one back. So it's still worth it to contact kindle cs and ask the question.

Good luck.


----------

